# Duke Nukem Forever kann bei Amazon vorbestellt werden + Release-Termin [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Duke Nukem Forever kann bei Amazon vorbestellt werden + Release-Termin [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Duke Nukem Forever kann bei Amazon vorbestellt werden + Release-Termin [Anzeige]


----------



## Venne766 (25. Oktober 2010)

Direkt bestellt das Game


----------



## Bummsbirne (25. Oktober 2010)

...ich warte noch auf die ersten bewertungen. Ne demo soll es doch auch geben oder hab ich mich vertan?  Bei so einem spiel, was so lange "entwickelt" wurde und von mehreren Studios angefanen worden ist bin ich ein bissl vorsichtig.

Hab n bissl die befürchtung, dass das ein Crap Game wird. Aber mal abwarten. Wenns gut wird wirds gekauft.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2010)

Wenns ne Collector´s Edition gibt, dann bin ich dabei


----------



## FrozenBoy (25. Oktober 2010)

ich warte auf die Demo


----------



## DaStash (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde wohl in Östereich bestellen müssen. 

MfG


----------



## Core #1 (25. Oktober 2010)

so, bestellt.

wenns doch nicht so toll wird wirds halt noch kurz vorher storniert.
die tiefpreisgarantie ist schon ganz nett, Deus Ex 3 für 36 € war auch schon ein schnäppchen.


----------



## DaStash (25. Oktober 2010)

Core #1 schrieb:


> so, bestellt.
> 
> wenns doch nicht so toll wird wirds halt noch kurz vorher storniert.
> die tiefpreisgarantie ist schon ganz nett, Deus Ex 3 für 36 € war auch schon ein schnäppchen.


Aber denke daran, dass du in Deutschland mit Sicherheit, nach den jetzigen Videos zu urteilen, nur eine geschnittene Version erhälst. 

MfG


----------



## WhackShit007 (25. Oktober 2010)

15 Euro mehr für Konsolen!


----------



## XXTREME (25. Oktober 2010)

Hehehe, bestellt .


----------



## RapToX (25. Oktober 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wenns ne Collector´s Edition gibt, dann bin ich dabei


darauf warte ich auch noch. vorher wird nix bestellt. zumal die geschnittene version von amazon sowieso wertlos ist.


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Oktober 2010)

> Wenns ne Collector´s Edition gibt, dann bin ich dabei


Nach den ganzen Jahren des Wartens muss das wohl drin sein. Wenn ja, dann ist die natürlich gekauft


----------



## donchill09 (25. Oktober 2010)

erstmal auf uncut hoffen..


----------



## Mega Rage (25. Oktober 2010)

Dukex2 schrieb:


> Nach den ganzen Jahren des Wartens muss das wohl drin sein. Wenn ja, dann ist die natürlich gekauft



Die können ja im Prinzip schon die 10 Jahres Special Editon rausbringen, so lange haben die meisten ja (oder noch länger) gewartet.

Aber vllt kommt er ja dieses mal WIRKLICH


----------

